# Selling Full Verified Bet365 Account With Neteller And Skrill



## Alim7890 (Jul 29, 2020)

*Hello Dear*,
*We are selling Full Verified Bet365 Account With Neteller Or Skrill Account

Description: *
Hello we are selling Bet365 Accounts from 5 years and we know how bet365 is moving day by day. You can buy verified bet365account of India from us.   If you buy bet365 account from us its our responsibility to give you facilities  as much as possible. We also give you all the details of the account like Username, Password,Date of birth and many more details thats needed for future Conversation. We are talking sincerely a lots of buyer play on bot and some are play manually for that sometimes some problem we can face. If you took accounts from us we have to give you the support that you need.
We are not like others who after selling accounts dosent care about buyers Problem.

*We believe in Honesty, we believe in work.

T E L E G R A M -   @Shanjid

@Bet365accountssell*

*Terms And Conditions And Facilities *
*
1.   After   purchases Accounts You Have to Change all the details (If you trust us then no problem)

2. Dont share accounts details with others.

3. Its your duty to secure your account. 

4. If you face any problem then talk to us As soon as possible so that we can help you to solve the problem.

5. After purchase Check all the details are ok?  And also check the Accounts Are ok?  
6. If you cant reset Password of Bet365 and Neteller or skrill you can talk to us our team will help you to do that. 

7. If you have any issue with accounts Tell us as soon as possible. 

8.  After Purchase Check account is ok and not limited. But if restricted knock us we will exchange the account.

9. If account is limited then tell us before place bets. If you want to exchange that also tell us. 

10. If you are unable to place bets for any reason dont do anything yourself. 

11. Dont use your master card to add money on neteller and skrill they will lock your account.

12.  For Payment Only we Accept Neteller,Skrill, Bitcoin. 
*
*Facilities *
*
1. If You cant place bets for ip knock us we will try to provide you vpn. 

2. If you are using Bangladesh Bet365 Account and cant Finding or Placing Bets For country Restrictions Knock us We will provide you full Support. 

3. For Bangladesh Account Buyer who Doesn't have Vpn or Vps We will provide the vps Server to place bets. 

4.   If Your Neteller Accounts Got Closed and there was money on Account Tell Us we will Refund You the Money whatever the money is...... 

5. If Your Money in Bet365 Account Is Closed Tell Us we will Refund You The Money.. Whatever the money is.... 

6.  If Your Bet365 is restricted and neteller closed need to withdrawal the money tell us we will solve the problem. 

7. If your bet365 is Ok and Neteller Is Closed you need to out the money tell us we will solve the problem. 

8. If Your Money is in Bet365 or Neteller And Need to Withdrawal the money throughout Bank.... Tell Us we will solve the problem. 

9.  If You Cant Withdrawal or Transfer Money To One account To Another Need Help Tell Us we will do that. 

10.  For Bangladesh Account We can Help as Much As We Can. 

11. For Indian Accounts We Can Help As Much As We Can. 

12.  If You Forgot Your Accounts Details And cant Log In Tell Us. 

13. The Most Important Thing If Your Accounts Stolen By Strangers We Cant Help You..... Because We are Legit We Have a Trusted Worker. 

We Have The Best Reputation From Our Buyers. So Please Kindly Secured Your Accounts As Much As You Can. 

At Last In Every Problem We Will be stand In Front Of... You Will Not Face Any Loss From Our Accounts. *


----------

